# Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque BB30 Integrated Cups



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone installed these press in BB30 cups? Just wondering if you could use I park headset press instead of having to spend $$$ for the Campy Press.

Thanks Steve


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

The cups are larger in diameter than the flanges on the Park head tool press. You may be able to make use of it, but it will require some very large washers, at least 1-3/4 inch in diameter to supplement the existing flanges.

http://www.bb30standard.com/tech_images/bb30standard.pdf


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm running BB30 cups on my Cannondale System Six with SR11 crank and I don't know what kind of tool my mechanic is using, but so far so good.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Update!!! Installed the Campy BB30 cups with ease. Used my parktool headset press. Worked just fine. Went together super smooth. You just need to be sure to start them in straight. It does not take much pressure at all.


----------

